# Color of Urine



## Blabauve (Dec 30, 2010)

This is my first rabbit since I was a child so please excuse all my dumb questions. What color should their urine be? I have a 1 year old english angora and noticed his urine is pretty dark. With other animals I know that could be the sign of a UTI, is that the same with rabbits? It's not small spots or anything, just a dark color.

Thanks!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2010)

My rabbits urine is dark, orange to almost red looking sometimes. That is normal. You have to watch for slushy, chalky, looking urine...that is bad. Sounds normal to me


----------



## the fluffies (Dec 30, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 31, 2010)

If it is brown when fresh, the bunny may be dehydrated. Other than that, red, orange, white, yellow, etc, are all normal. Many of them dry brown even if they are not brown when it comes out. A UTI would look like swirls of blood, not an overall red color.


----------



## Blabauve (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I think it was dehydration after all. I noticed I never saw him drink out of his water bottle. . . I had just gotten him the day before. So I put a BOWL of water in his cage and he instantly drank the whole bowl! His urine is now a bit clearer. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a good point. Some bunnies will only drink from bottles or from bowls.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 1, 2011)

certain foods can change the pigment in rabbit urine. as long as there are no specks of blood or its not thick you should be fine


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> certain foods can change the pigment in rabbit urine.


I was going to say this if it hadn't been said!


----------

